# Geocaching



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anyone here done anything with geocaching? Is it hard to do, or is your GPS pretty reliable? Is it a lot of fun? What kinds of items have you found? What types of things do you replace with? How long does it usually take? Any feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

There's a group on here - RV Forum - CamperCommunity.com - Geocaching - but not much talk on it


----------



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll post there...


----------

